# Eminem



## Spoony

Just been listening to some of his older stuff, reckon I'd have loved to go see him in his prime.


----------



## puntomatt

Marshall Mathers LP is one of the best hip hop albums to of ever been released IMO. I can just listen to it over and over again. The lyrics in just about every song are brilliant.


----------



## Alex_225

I'm not a hip-hop fan but for some reason I've always liked Eminem's albums. 

Marshall Mathers LP is superb, I don't really mind his later stuff either. 

Saw him back in 2003 on his Anger Management Tour and Milton Keynes. Not a bad gig to be honest.


----------



## sim L

I do love his old stuff and after The Eminem Show I really failed to enjoy his work, however, his new album called Recovery due for release June 21st seems promising.






There is another song called Not Afraid but it keeps getting pulled from youtube. He mentions about how he's run the accents that he uses into the ground and how he's not going back to them, here's hoping!


----------



## Spoony

Anyone catch him on JR last night? Seems a great tune that one:


----------



## justina3

good shout there guys he gets the big thumbs up from me as well not normally into all that wrapping stuff, 8mile was an awsome film and his song stan i thought was outstanding, where as westwood i wish i could afford a bomb so i could shove it up his ass


----------



## sim L

justina3 said:


> good shout there guys he gets the big thumbs up from me as well not normally into all that wrapping stuff, 8mile was an awsome film and his song stan i thought was outstanding, where as westwood i wish i could afford a bomb so i could shove it up his ass


Don't get me started on Westwood mate!!! :wall:


----------



## puntomatt

He gets all the big name rappers to go on his show so he must be doing something right!


----------



## Eddy

Eminem is the greatest lyricist ever in my opinion, I listen to his stuff everyday, he is just in a different league.


----------



## Spoony

I've been listening to that track from JR over a few times and its in a different league, absolutely fantastic. He's changed so much as well.


----------



## Luca Brazzi

8 miles don't hold a candle to this:


----------



## Reds

I haven't listened to any Eminem for ages. Going onto the phone as I type


----------



## HornetSting

He was voted one of the most influential writers of the 20th century a few years back IIRC


----------



## Clark @ PB

One of his tracks from his new album feat pink was leaked this week - it's awesome! Think it's on zane lowe's website.


----------



## gatecrasher3

There's currently a Road to recovery mixtape doing the rounds at the moment and it is absolutely brilliant. Eminem back to his gritty self.


----------



## sim L

Clark said:


> One of his tracks from his new album feat pink was leaked this week - it's awesome! Think it's on zane lowe's website.


Cheers, just looked it up. Absolutely fantastic. So far the new album is shaping up to be better than Relapse and Encore, thank god!


----------



## bjarvis2785

Infinite (not many people listened to or even know of this one)
The Slim Shady LP
The Marshall Mathers LP

All fantastic albums. After that, (IMO) it all went downhill. I prefer the gritty, angry eminem, and the newer stuff just plays on the characters and the humour.

I'm hoping that Recovery is going to be back to how he was and we can get some modern day 'stan', 'the way i am', '97 Bonnie & Clyde' etc


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

I love his music and listen to most of his older albums on a regular basis.

Looking forward to his new album.


----------



## Spoony

Just been watchinng the video for "Not Afraid" - what do you make of it?





Pretty dark and gritty it'd seem. It's obviously about him breaking clear of the dark place he was in but there's a bit to me that hints at being on the verge of suicide but then bouncing clear of it. Maybe I'm reading in to it to much


----------



## bjarvis2785

Spoony said:


> Just been watchinng the video for "Not Afraid" - what do you make of it?
> YouTube- Eminem - Not Afraid
> 
> Pretty dark and gritty it'd seem. It's obviously about him breaking clear of the dark place he was in but there's a bit to me that hints at being on the verge of suicide but then bouncing clear of it. Maybe I'm reading in to it to much


i think you're spot on with that spoony. I think the video is quite literal in that he's been 'in that place' and he's now admitting it and saying that he's picked himself back up and got through it.
I think the part of the video where he's standing at the big sink hole in the ground is pretty much saying he was 'at the end of the road' as far as he could see.

Good video all round i'd say.

EDIT: I would go as far as to say it could potentially be seen as an ending to how he felt in the video of The Way I Am


----------



## gatecrasher3

sim L said:


> Cheers, just looked it up. Absolutely fantastic. So far the new album is shaping up to be better than Relapse and Encore, thank god!


Do you have the link? Had a look on Radio 1 on Zanes section but couldn't find it.


----------



## sim L

Here is the link to Won't Back Down featuring Pink.





I really like it, had to listen to it more than once though.



bjarvis2785 said:


> Infinite (not many people listened to or even know of this one)
> The Slim Shady LP
> The Marshall Mathers LP
> 
> All fantastic albums. After that, (IMO) it all went downhill. I prefer the gritty, angry eminem, and the newer stuff just plays on the characters and the humour.
> 
> I'm hoping that Recovery is going to be back to how he was and we can get some modern day 'stan', 'the way i am', '97 Bonnie & Clyde' etc


I do agree there, except I think The Eminem Show was also fantastic. Encore I'm not a big fan of nor relapse, although I do like the Refil CD.

You can't expect the guy to be angry all of his life though. He raps better when he's angry because he puts a lot more emotion into it, which is what he's done with Despicable and Won't Back Down. However a lot of the problems which he rapped angrily about have gone away now and he's also grown up a hell of a lot, with that, his music has grown up with him.


----------



## puntomatt

Im really looking forward to this album. I hope its back up to the standard of his first few.


----------



## puntomatt

I have it, half way through it and its brilliant.


----------



## ksm1985

he was excellent on radio one live last week, hard to tell what was album and live


----------



## Eddy

Absolutely loving this:


----------



## puntomatt

The track with lil wayne is immense.


----------



## dal84

Just heard this album and have to say I am loving it! He is back to great lyrics and fast flawless rap.

puntomatt - The track with lil wayne is "No Love" and I agree eminems verse in it is pure class!


----------



## Eddy

Right, my two favourite tracks are "Love the way you lie" and "Almost famous"

But loving most of this album, he's all angry again but the background music is incredible in almost every track!


----------



## sim L

Most are on youtube now, haven't listened to all of them but so far I'm really impressed!


----------



## dal84

So far my fav's are

Talkin 2 myself
Going through changes
So bad
Almost famous


----------



## Sian

This guy is like a god to me !! i had tickets for his last tour but he cancelled it !! got my money back but would have obviously prefered to see him .... If any one sees concert tickets on sale please PM me ASAP lol im already searching !! 

Told James (BF) this is the only guy id leave him for lol ! haha


----------



## Spoony

bakersgal said:


> This guy is like a god to me !! i had tickets for his last tour but he cancelled it !! got my money back but would have obviously prefered to see him .... If any one sees concert tickets on sale please PM me ASAP lol im already searching !!
> 
> Told James (BF) this is the only guy id leave him for lol ! haha


Showed my GF his new vid and the first thing she said was "OMG he's got good looking" hmm lol


----------



## sim L

bakersgal said:


> This guy is like a god to me !! i had tickets for his last tour but he cancelled it !! got my money back but would have obviously prefered to see him .... If any one sees concert tickets on sale please PM me ASAP lol im already searching !!
> 
> Told James (BF) this is the only guy id leave him for lol ! haha


I also had tickets for that tour, was so annoyed as my sis got to see the anger management tour back in 2003 and she said he was amazing live. I know he's headlining T in the Park this year on the Saturday. Not sure when/if he is touring for Recovery.


----------



## Sian

he better be touring .....

and he has always been hot, since slim shady was brought out 10 years ago ! lol

he will always be my favourite artist love his lyrics !


----------



## Spoony

Eminem @ TITP is pretty odd. I'd certainly go for just him, however working is likely to take place in that weekend so I can't do. It's someone I've always wanted to meet let alone see live.
Listening to this new album, 10/10 to me.


----------



## Alex L

I personally think he's very over-rated, he's only so popular because he's white.

And theres nothing ground breaking about his music, only a few groups/artists can say they changed Hip Hop (Public Enemy, NWA, Wu-Tang Clan for starters) and he's not one of them.

All IMHO of course 



Alex_225 said:


> Saw him back in 2003 on his Anger Management Tour and Milton Keynes. Not a bad gig to be honest.


I was at that and thought it was average, they hardly showed any of the show on the big screens for those of us who couldn't get near the back, it was mostly cartoony rubbish, Xzibit and Cypress Hill were much better.

Compared to the Jay-Z concert I went to the previous year, that was fantastic and a real show, Jay-z is definetly a proper show man and knows how to entertain.


----------



## thejudd

eminens the nuts man.


----------



## dominic84

> Saw him back in 2003 on his Anger Management Tour and Milton Keynes. Not a bad gig to be honest


Me too, thought it was good but where was 50 and good job the bottles sold were plastic lol!!!


----------



## puntomatt

Alex L said:


> I personally think he's very over-rated, he's only so popular because he's white.
> 
> And theres nothing ground breaking about his music, only a few groups/artists can say they changed Hip Hop (Public Enemy, NWA, Wu-Tang Clan for starters) and he's not one of them.
> 
> All IMHO of course
> 
> I was at that and thought it was average, they hardly showed any of the show on the big screens for those of us who couldn't get near the back, it was mostly cartoony rubbish, Xzibit and Cypress Hill were much better.
> 
> Compared to the Jay-Z concert I went to the previous year, that was fantastic and a real show, Jay-z is definetly a proper show man and knows how to entertain.


Well no, its near enough impossible to compare ANY rapper from the past 10 years to groups like that as they made him hop what it is today.

Em is the best lyricist out there no questions asked imo

Being a show man is good, but id prefer to go to a concert and hear/see just proper rapping than a massive show along with it.


----------



## Alex L

puntomatt said:


> Well no, its near enough impossible to compare ANY rapper from the past 10 years to groups like that as they made him hop what it is today.
> 
> Em is the best lyricist out there no questions asked imo
> 
> Being a show man is good, but id prefer to go to a concert and hear/see just proper rapping than a massive show along with it.


But it's all about getting the crowd involved, otherwise you might as well just watch it on the telly and for me I want to go to a concert to be entertained not just sit there and watch someone sing some songs.

The trouble for me is people like Eminem and 50 Cent were fresh when they first came out, but now they're rich as **** they have no real life experiances to rap about so rehash the same stuff in each album.

Although thats not to say just rapping about how rich you are and that you kiss Bonos backside like Jay-Z does is any better.

I'm just glad I don't pay for the music anymore.


----------



## sim L

Alex L said:


> I personally think he's very over-rated, he's only so popular because he's white.
> 
> And theres nothing ground breaking about his music, only a few groups/artists can say they changed Hip Hop (Public Enemy, NWA, Wu-Tang Clan for starters) and he's not one of them.
> 
> All IMHO of course
> 
> I was at that and thought it was average, they hardly showed any of the show on the big screens for those of us who couldn't get near the back, it was mostly cartoony rubbish, Xzibit and Cypress Hill were much better.
> 
> Compared to the Jay-Z concert I went to the previous year, that was fantastic and a real show, Jay-z is definetly a proper show man and knows how to entertain.


You half nailed it on the head with the white statement mate. He broke into rap in Detroit when it was a mainly black dominated industry and no white people were really taken seriously.
Not many white people can do what Eminem can do, feel free to prove me wrong, so in actual fact he is a white guy doing what most black people do but is lyrically lightyears better. He also had an interesting story to tell, whether it's true or not, people were absolutely fascinated by it and a lot of people, including myself to quite a certain extent, can relate to it.

To say that he hasn't changed hip hop is a bit of an extreme statement. He opened the door for anyone to be able to rap, however he soon closed the door because any serious white rapper who comes along now will be compared to Eminem and once again IMO no one will come close.
Whether you like him or not he WILL always be up there with the greats of hip hop.

Never seen him live so I can't comment on that. My sister was at the Anger Management tour in 03, she got very close to the front and said it was fantastic.

So far from what I've heard, his new album will be up there along side The Eminem Show, I hope I'm not wrong about that!

@dominic84
Apparently 50 Cent was ill that night, OH what a shame! :lol:


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Alex L said:


> But it's all about getting the crowd involved, otherwise you might as well just watch it on the telly and for me I want to go to a concert to be entertained not just sit there and watch someone sing some songs.
> 
> The trouble for me is people like Eminem and 50 Cent were fresh when they first came out, but now they're rich as **** *they have no real life experiances to rap about* so rehash the same stuff in each album.
> 
> Although thats not to say just rapping about how rich you are and that you kiss Bonos backside like Jay-Z does is any better.
> 
> I'm just glad I don't pay for the music anymore.


How can you say Eminem has no life experiences to rap about? I take it you've never actually listened to any of his lyrics then? Try googling his new song Not Afraid and read the lyrics, then come back and tell me he doesn't rap about life experiences!


----------



## puntomatt

Alex L said:


> But it's all about getting the crowd involved, otherwise you might as well just watch it on the telly and for me I want to go to a concert to be entertained not just sit there and watch someone sing some songs.
> 
> The trouble for me is people like Eminem and 50 Cent were fresh when they first came out, but now they're rich as **** they have no real life experiances to rap about so rehash the same stuff in each album.
> 
> Although thats not to say just rapping about how rich you are and that you kiss Bonos backside like Jay-Z does is any better.
> 
> I'm just glad I don't pay for the music anymore.


Id listen to his new album and the lyrics on nearly all the songs on the album and then come back and say he is rapping about how much money he has.

At the end of the day every rappers early songs and albums are going to be a lot more dirty as thats all they know. If they keep rapping about how gangsta they are or what they have done when they have been about for 5 to 10 years then people moan because they have money. So then they change to rapping about there current lifes and experiences and people moan again. Its a loose loose situation for them.

This album is different though and like you i dont pay for music any more but for this album im going to make an exception as its the best hip hop album for a long time.

I dont think you can really compare eminem to 50 cent either. They are on completely different levels. Only good album 50 has released is his first one, after that they have all been commercial **** with the exception of a few tracks.


----------



## Spoony

The song "Going Through Changes" is brilliant IMHO has some pretty deep meaning behind it I'd say. To me he's a different class to 50 Cent. And I think he realised himself with Relapse especially that that kind of album and rapping isn't him. So he's moved back to the gritty style and its great.

Yeah I'd imaggine a lot of his publicity and popularity is due to him being white but I honestly don't think we will EVER see another white rapper from that kind of genre do whaat eminem does.


----------



## thehogester

I haven't listened to him for years, im pleasantly surprised with the new album though!


----------



## Alex L

Seems I hit a nerve with a couple of guys lol

For White rappers, I much prefer Everlast and still think the second House of Pain album was phenomenal.

Eminem just doesn't do it for me, of course I've listened to the songs. It would be a bit small minded for me to make assumptions about about things I'd never listened to, which is why I won't complain about music I'm not into.

I'd compare his music to Oasis, just repeat the same thing ad infunitum, where-as I prefer my music to be constantly evolving like Blurs did.

Whilst his production is very tight and very catchy (which is why I think he's so popular). It's all a similarish deep beat and his choruses (sp) are very catchy also. Which is why 50 Cents albums make great gym music.

Now I've listened to Rap music for over 20 years (I probably started listening to it whilst most on here were still in nappies lol) , ever since I first heard 'OPP' and have some fantastic albums from groups like Da Youngstas, Group Home, Masta Ace Inc, Leaders of the New School, Lords of the Underground, Gun Shot & Gangstarr to name a couple.

If you can find it look out for 'Hip Hop don't stop Vol 1' and The 'New Jersey Drive' sound track (possible the greatest collection of rap songs in an album).



> The trouble for me is people like Eminem and 50 Cent were fresh when they first came out, but now they're rich as **** * they have no real life experiances to rap about so rehash the same stuff in each album*.
> 
> How can you say Eminem has no life experiences to rap about? I take it you've never actually listened to any of his lyrics then? Try googling his new song Not Afraid and read the lyrics, then come back and tell me he doesn't rap about life experiences!
Click to expand...

No, I never have, I just like to make assumptions :lol::lol:

His first album was built on his experiances from being poor, but once you make it big you don't move in those circles, so it's only parties, cheap drugs and easy women after that.

Surely theres only so many times you can rap about wanting to kill yourself/kill you girlfriend.

For me Nas said it best back in 2008 ' Hip hop just died this mornin' 
And she's dead, she's dead'

On that note I'll leave Eminem to the youngstars and keep noddin' my head to the Old School (though actually it isnt the Old School as thats stuff like Furious Five MCs, Funky Four plus one more, and Bambaataa etc).


----------



## puntomatt

It had died up untill this album.


----------



## ryanuk

yeah this album is ace! love all the songs there is not one i dont like!


----------



## sim L

The 5 I've listened to so far have been brilliant! I'm refusing to listen to anymore so I get a nice surprise on Monday.
This is the first album I've been excited for since Encore and that was a MAJOR let down IMO.


----------



## WashMitt

The Recovery album is terrible just like relapse.

Eminem is only any good when he's hammered on something!


----------



## sim L

WashMitt said:


> The Recovery album is terrible just like relapse.
> 
> Eminem is only any good when he's hammered on something!


Because...?
Personally I think it's fantastic, finally after 7 years he's produced an album that is back up there with The Eminem Show.


----------



## Sian

has any one got the new album???? its so good !


----------



## Clark @ PB

Loving it,really like the track with lil' Wayne.


----------



## sim L

Clark said:


> Loving it,really like the track with lil' Wayne.


Agreed, not a big fan of Lil Wayne but Ems verse is insane!
Almost Famous has to be my favourite song off the album, also really liking Talkin' 2 Myself. Overall a brilliant album and he's really redeemed himself after Encore and Relapse imo.


----------



## Sian

i like talking to myself and wont back down with pink is legendary ! that gets played very loud! encore and relapse were sh*t and i think every thing he does is great ! but this really is the B****x


----------



## ryanuk

Why am I like this? why is winter cold? 
Why is it when I talk, im so biased to the hoes 
Listen dog christmas is off this is as soft as it gets 
This isnt golf this is a blistering assault 
Those are your wounds this is the salt, so get lost 
**** dissin' me is just like pissin off the Wizard of Oz 
Wrap a lizard in gauze, beat you in the jaws with it 
Grab the scissors and saws 
And, cut out your livers gizzards and balls 
Throw you in the middle of the ocean in the blizzard with jaws 
So sip **** like sizzurp through a straw 
Then discribe how it tasted like dessert to us all 
Got the gall to make chris **** in his draws 
Ticklin' him go to his grave, skip him and visit his dog

have the album on now


----------



## Eddy

It is an incredible album, the old angry Em is back and its just unreal!!


Absolutely loving it.


----------



## Ross

I have been playing the Marshall Mathers Lp and its very good:thumb:


----------



## Phil23

Always been a fan, really like his honesty.......an I'm 43


----------



## leigh258

got the new album yesterday and no joke i think ive played it 8+ times all through such a good album! definately recomended


----------



## Sian

leigh258 said:


> got the new album yesterday and no joke i think ive played it 8+ times all through such a good album! definately recomended


i cant stop playing it must have heard it about 20 times now lol completely addicted!


----------



## Ravinder

Been a huge Eminem fan from day one. Recovery is up there with the best of his albums, Marshall Mathers LP, Slim Shady LP, The Eminem show. Every track on this song is awesome. So much emotion in this album yet he still keeps his humour and mixes it so well. I can't pick a single track as my fabourite. I genuinely love all the tracks on the album. I cannot wait to see him a week on Sat at T in the Park! Has always been a dream of mine to see him live.


----------



## Sian

Ravinder said:


> Been a huge Eminem fan from day one. Recovery is up there with the best of his albums, Marshall Mathers LP, Slim Shady LP, The Eminem show. Every track on this song is awesome. So much emotion in this album yet he still keeps his humour and mixes it so well. I can't pick a single track as my fabourite. I genuinely love all the tracks on the album. I cannot wait to see him a week on Sat at T in the Park! Has always been a dream of mine to see him live.


im so jelous im trying to find tickets :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

I have weekend ticket I am trying to get rid of! Non camping. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Lloyd71

I've been listening to Recovery a lot lately too. I can't believe how good Love The Way You Lie is, Rihanna's vocals fit it perfectly. I quite like 'No Love' too, he's used the sample really well.


----------



## Ravinder

Yeah. His verse on no love is just amazing. It's been said so many times but the guy is a genius at his lyrics and word play. Only a week to go until T in the Park! I'm like a big kid!


----------



## rr dave

Not a massive fan although liked his stuff a lot when i was younger but really looking forward to seeing him at T next week!!! Just listening to the new album now.


----------



## Alex_225

I'm really disappointed with this album!  

I know he's always been classed as pop but this album just seems like a typical pop album rather than a hip hop album that's popular if that makes sense. 

I'm not a hip-hop expert and in fact Eminem is the only artist who's in the charts that I take any notice of but I'm not really feeling the collaborations he's doing. I can't stand Pink or Rihanna and I don't know why so many of the chorus' are other proples vocals or are sampled. 

Oddly I think he's lost his catchiness which made his music so clever in the first place, not that he's lost any of his talent. I suppose his sound has just changed in a direction I'm not really liking. 

I loved the Slim Shady LP and the Marshall Mathers LP is an absolute classic. In fact I've liked all his albums, I even liked Relapse but this new album just feels like a typical pop album.  

Really hoping for a return to his sound from his earlier stuff, even his Encore sound was my preference.


----------



## Clark @ PB

The more I play it the more I like it,as already said above his verse on "no love" is quality,my favourite track on the album easily.


----------



## sim L

I must have listened to this album over 30 times now and keep liking it the more I hear it. Finally an album which has the same emotion as The Eminem Show and not just poorly written songs that are on Encore and Relapse.


----------



## puntomatt

Alex_225 said:


> I'm really disappointed with this album!
> 
> I know he's always been classed as pop but this album just seems like a typical pop album rather than a hip hop album that's popular if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm not a hip-hop expert and in fact Eminem is the only artist who's in the charts that I take any notice of but I'm not really feeling the collaborations he's doing. I can't stand Pink or Rihanna and I don't know why so many of the chorus' are other proples vocals or are sampled.
> 
> Oddly I think he's lost his catchiness which made his music so clever in the first place, not that he's lost any of his talent. I suppose his sound has just changed in a direction I'm not really liking.
> 
> I loved the Slim Shady LP and the Marshall Mathers LP is an absolute classic. In fact I've liked all his albums, I even liked Relapse but this new album just feels like a typical pop album.
> 
> Really hoping for a return to his sound from his earlier stuff, even his Encore sound was my preference.


Sure you have got the right one? Its about listening to the lyrics more than anything on this album imo. I think he has used the samples really well and made the tracks his own. The colabs are on there as he has to put in a few songs which he can release as singles. I dont think its a pop orientated hip hop album. He cant keep on rapping about how it was before he made it, he has stopped rapping about **** like in his last few albums and is now rapping about how his life is currently, a lot of the songs are also talking about proof too and what he meant to em.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Recovery = Love it!!


----------



## Alex_225

puntomatt said:


> Sure you have got the right one? Its about listening to the lyrics more than anything on this album imo. I think he has used the samples really well and made the tracks his own. The colabs are on there as he has to put in a few songs which he can release as singles. I dont think its a pop orientated hip hop album. He cant keep on rapping about how it was before he made it, he has stopped rapping about **** like in his last few albums and is now rapping about how his life is currently, a lot of the songs are also talking about proof too and what he meant to em.


I think it's just me. I listen to it and it sounds like a pop album and don't get me wrong I love the singles off the other albums. 'Without Me' is one of my favourite Eminem tracks along with other more chart friendly tracks.

I'm just not feeling this by comparison to his other albums. They seemed to be written to be as they were. This just feels like it's deliberately catchy.

Also where some of Eminem's tracks were powerful in their own right by their subject matter and quite hard hitting lyrics, some of the songs on the new album sound like they're trying too hard to be emotional and powerful. Some of the chorus' dare I say it sound a little cheesy!  Believe me I want to like the album big time and it does have it's moments, 'Not Afraid' is brilliant and track 17 the hidden track is classic Eminem.

Just feeling a bit let down as the collaborations with pop artists make it feel like a pop album. I'm not saying it was written to be that but just how it feels to me.

Relapse may not have been his finest album but I felt it was a genuine album where as this feels like a hit because it was written to be one. If that makes sense.

Eminem is still a f*cking legend either way though and I'm still a massive fan.


----------



## Ravinder

3 days left!


----------



## rr dave

Ravinder said:


> 3 days left!


:thumb:

Still enjoying the album - Hope he plays a lot of his new stuff as well as the top old tunes


----------



## Lloyd71

Alex_225 said:


> I'm really disappointed with this album!
> 
> I know he's always been classed as pop but this album just seems like a typical pop album rather than a hip hop album that's popular if that makes sense.
> 
> I'm not a hip-hop expert and in fact Eminem is the only artist who's in the charts that I take any notice of but I'm not really feeling the collaborations he's doing. I can't stand Pink or Rihanna and I don't know why so many of the chorus' are other proples vocals or are sampled.
> 
> Oddly I think he's lost his catchiness which made his music so clever in the first place, not that he's lost any of his talent. I suppose his sound has just changed in a direction I'm not really liking.
> 
> I loved the Slim Shady LP and the Marshall Mathers LP is an absolute classic. In fact I've liked all his albums, I even liked Relapse but this new album just feels like a typical pop album.
> 
> Really hoping for a return to his sound from his earlier stuff, even his Encore sound was my preference.


I actually thought Relapse was the most 'poppy' (not content wise, but sound wise) and it was a huge let down. This album sounds a lot more 'grown up' to me, as was the idea behind it really.

It's interesting how it has really divided a lot of opinion though!


----------



## sim L

Lloyd71 said:


> I actually thought Relapse was the most 'poppy' (not content wise, but sound wise) and it was a huge let down. This album sounds a lot more 'grown up' to me, as was the idea behind it really.
> 
> It's interesting how it has really divided a lot of opinion though!


Agreed. Although I thought the content on Relapse was pretty awful.

Tbh though not everyone was going to like it. I think a lot of it (NOT all of it) comes from fans who want him to start "dissing" people again for no apparent reason, they just can't seem to accept that he has grown up so much and a long with that, his music has evolved for the better.


----------



## Lloyd71

sim L said:


> Agreed. Although I thought the content on Relapse was pretty awful.


As did I. I know it was meant to be a darker 'Slim Shady' album, but did he really need to just try and shock people over and over? It was poor overall.

Hell, even Eminem admits it on Recovery in some of his lyrics!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

this is my favourite most recent song by eminem!





eminem, BOB and hayley wiliams, hayley wiliams and BOB did an original version of this, and this is part 2 with eminem  i really really like it


----------



## Alex_225

Lloyd71 said:


> I actually thought Relapse was the most 'poppy' (not content wise, but sound wise) and it was a huge let down. This album sounds a lot more 'grown up' to me, as was the idea behind it really.
> 
> It's interesting how it has really divided a lot of opinion though!


Yeah it's certainly done that. 

It's by no means a bad album, I liked the darker side of the last album but the catchiness at the same time.

Put it this way though, if I was making a DIY compilation of Em tracks there'd definitely be a couple I'd chuck in from this album. Thing is being mostly a heavy metal fan, they might not be the ones people would pick off any of his albums.


----------



## Ravinder

Eminem live in 22hrs!!!


----------



## Ravinder

Saw the man himself in person. Was amazing. Queued for a few hours and got right to the front. Apparently 70,000 people were watching him. Got some good vids and a few pics. Will get them up when I get the chance.


----------



## rr dave

Where the **** is Eminem! 

O.k he was late but when he did turn up what a set! Crowd was jumping, singing having a great time.
Will get some vids up soon.


----------



## HornetSting

I gave in and bought the 'Recovery' album, never bought a Eminem album before, but thought I would give him a chance as Ive liked seeing him on tv recently and it sounded good, I want to know what song he did with 50 cent recently that sounded immense, anyone?

Anyway, WOW what a album, sound amazing, just got such good beats and the samples hes using are really good, just sound immense. Great sound and album.

Eminem ftw :thumb:


----------



## rr dave

Is it this one HornetSting

Crack a bottle?


----------



## sim L

rr dave said:


> Where the **** is Eminem!
> 
> O.k he was late but when he did turn up what a set! Crowd was jumping, singing having a great time.
> Will get some vids up soon.


Very very very very very very very very jealous!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## rr dave

Cinderella Man






No Love






My name is/Real slim shady/Without ME






Couple more to come...


----------



## Sian

rr dave said:


> Cinderella Man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM SOOOOO SOOOOO SOOOOOO JELOUS !!!! I LOVE HIM !!!!
> 
> im looking out for his tour this year !


----------



## HornetSting

rr dave said:


> Is it this one HornetSting
> 
> Crack a bottle?


That doesnt sound like the one to me, not sure what it was, but it was recent and thought it was amazing. Good videos btw.


----------



## rr dave

and the rest...

Sing for the moment/Toy soldiers






Square Dance






and last STAN!!!


----------



## Danny_W

Eminem is one my favourite rappers of the last 10 years, i've bought every mainstream album of his to date. Thought Relapse was pants, but with Recovery is Eminem back at his best. I wouldn't have expected some of the new collaborations to have worked, but they do...greatly! 

Still haven't had chance to see him perfom live, as i've always missed out on tickets. Fingers crossed i'll get chance eventually


----------



## HornetSting

I keep listening to 'cinderella man' what a track, got such a beat, TURN IT UP!! :doublesho


----------



## rr dave

HornetSting said:


> I keep listening to 'cinderella man' what a track, got such a beat, TURN IT UP!! :doublesho


That, spacebound and no love are my fav 3 off the album, Really like spacebound.


----------



## Ravinder

I am still buzzing after seeing him on Sat. Has been a dream to always see him live and became real.  So happy. I'll get my vids loaded up once I find the bloody cable for the pc.

His recovery album is just immense. I love every track on it. Has been in the cd player in my car now for about 6 weeks and I ain't bored of it!


----------



## Ravinder

rr dave said:


> Where the **** is Eminem!
> 
> O.k he was late but when he did turn up what a set! Crowd was jumping, singing having a great time.
> Will get some vids up soon.


Apparently this is the reason he was late:

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/showbi...e-was-hunt-for-laser-pen-yobs-86908-22406941/


----------



## Sian

I love this one but its not on his newest album, and it was the one he brought out before not afraid


----------



## Ravinder

^^

Awesome track. He sung that live as well


----------



## winrya

Eminem is back, the latest album really shocked me. Didn't think i was in to em these days but this album has me hooked, some truly brilliant tunes:thumb:


----------

